# Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming :)



## JaXoN4585 (19. September 2018)

*Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich suche einen neuen Monitor, da ich gerne Fifa 19 und das bald erscheinende Resident Evil 2 Remake in WQHD Spielen möchte.  Der Monitor soll folgende Eigenschaften haben:

- WQHD
- IPS Panel (AHVA) oder VA  Panel . Bitte kein TN Panel !
- mindestens 100 Hz (144 Hz sind die Regel)

Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sollte gut sein.


AMD Freesync und Nvidia gSync sind mir nicht wichtig. 


Der Monitor soll sowohl für den normalen Desktop Betrieb als auch fürs Gaming genutzt werden. (Gute Reaktionszeiten sind also von Vorteil)


Ich bin nun auf den ASUS MG279Q gestoßen, der bei Prad.de sehr gut Bewertet wurde. Zu diesen Monitor habe ich erstmal eine Frage:

1. Der hat 144 Hz aber AMD Freesync kann ja bei den nur von/bis 35-90Hz abgedeckt werden. So nun meine Frage ... Heißt das, dass wenn ich AMD FreeSync an habe, der Monitor grundsäzlich nur bis 90 Hz arbeitet oder das er auch bis 144 Hz arbeitet, obwohl Freesync aktiviert ist nur das halt von 90 Hz bis 144 kein AMD Freesync greift? Und im Netz sind sehr viele negativen Berichte wegen diesen Blacklight Bleeding/IpS Glow) 

Gibt es zu den ASUS MG279Q noch Alternativen?


Ich bin auf folgende 2 IPS Monitore noch gestoßen, bei denen allerdings nirgendwo ein Test vorliegt. (Da sie wahrscheinlich noch zu neu ist.)

- AOC AGON AG271QG (Der ist 200 Euro teurer als der ASUS !) 
- Hannspree Gaming HG324QJB Der ist erst diesen Monat raus gekommen und hat 31,5 Zoll .  500 Euro

Dann folgende zwei VA Panel Monitore (auch beide Brandneu) !!!

- Samsung C27JG52  (WQHD, 144 Hz) 300 Euro !!!
- AOC Agon AG322QC4 ( WQHD, 144 Hz, ​AMD FreeSync 2 HDR) 550 Euro 


Ein TN Panel möchte ich nicht mehr haben.


Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann und danke im voraus.

Lg


----------



## lennart.b (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Nimm den C32HG70, super Monitor, weite Freesync Range, tolles knackiges lebendiges Bild.
Mein ausführlicher Test hier:
Übrigens auch im aktuellen PCGH Test für gut befunden.
Den kleinen Bruder den C27 hat Samsung leider nicht so schnelle Reaktionszeiten gegönnt wie dem 32er.

AW: Lesertest des Samsung C32HG70 -144hz - HDR - Pivot- QLEDs - WQHD - Freesync = Bombe!!!


----------



## JaXoN4585 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



lennart.b schrieb:


> Nimm den C32HG70, super Monitor, weite Freesync Range, tolles knackiges lebendiges Bild.
> Mein ausführlicher Test hier:
> Übrigens auch im aktuellen PCGH Test für gut befunden.
> Den kleinen Bruder den C27 hat Samsung leider nicht so schnelle Reaktionszeiten gegönnt wie dem 32er.
> ...



Grüß dich . Erstmal danke für den Beitrag... Aber ich werde mir kein Quantom Dot mehr kaufen... Ich hatte den Samsung c24fg73 als FULL HD . Der hat wirklich vom Bild überzeugt . Auch die Freesync Range von 70-144Hz hat mich nicht gestört.  Nur wegen den Lila Artefakten (Die zwar selten vor kamen) aber sie kamen vor !!! Bei dunklen Umgebungen/Stellen wenn man sich im Game bewegt !!! Deswegen ging der zurück !!!

Dann würde ich mir lieber den nagelneuen C27JG52 oder C32JG52 kaufen !!! Beide zwar ohne AMD Freesync aber mit 144 Hz und zum Glück ohne Quantom Dot !!!


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Ich hab den AOC AGON AG322QC4 hier seit heute Nachmittag stehen und bin etwas verliebt.

Ich muss aber dazusagen: ich hatte vorher einen 60Hz-TN-Monitor mit 24 Zoll - daher ist der Wechsel für mich natürlich noch etwas extremer.
Ich habe keine Pixelfehler, kein BLB (bei VA ja eh wenig) und die Farben sind recht gut, was ich bisher sagen würde. HDR habe ich bisher lediglich bei Hitman getestet und dort hat es mich nicht überzeugt.
FreeSync-Range liegt bei 48-144Hz.
Schlieren sind mir jetzt nicht direkt aufgefallen, ehrlich gesagt. Vielleicht bin ich da unempfindlich, aber gesehen hab ichs nicht und testen werd ichs auch nicht.

Für knapp 499€ bei Caseking erhältlich (ich habe am Montag noch 549€ bezahlt. ), daher würde ich das Ding uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## JaXoN4585 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab den AOC AGON AG322QC4 hier seit heute Nachmittag stehen und bin etwas verliebt.
> 
> Ich muss aber dazusagen: ich hatte vorher einen 60Hz-TN-Monitor mit 24 Zoll - daher ist der Wechsel für mich natürlich noch etwas extremer.
> Ich habe keine Pixelfehler, kein BLB (bei VA ja eh wenig) und die Farben sind recht gut, was ich bisher sagen würde. HDR habe ich bisher lediglich bei Hitman getestet und dort hat es mich nicht überzeugt.
> ...



Danke für den Beitrag.  Was sagst du zu den 32 Zoll auf WQHD? Das sind 93dpi.  Andere haben 27 Zoll auf WQHD . Das sind 109dpi !!!


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Monitor kaufen heißt immer, Kompromisse eingehen! 
Mein Neuzugang heute ist der LG 32GK850G.

An erster Stelle Stand Gsync dann die Größe und zuletzt die Auflösung.... .

Mich stören keine 93 ppi...
Mehr ist zwar besser aber erst wenn 144hz 4k Monitore unter 1000€ Rutschen.

Mfg


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



JaXoN4585 schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag.  Was sagst du zu den 32 Zoll auf WQHD? Das sind 93dpi.  Andere haben 27 Zoll auf WQHD . Das sind 109dpi !!!



WQHD auf 32 Zoll entspricht FullHD auf 24 Zoll - ich komme eben vom zweiten auf die 32 Zoll und daher störts mich persönlich nicht. Ich finds super angenehm, an die Größe gewöhnt man sich extrem schnell, wie ich finde.

Manch einer sieht auch bei 4K auf 27 Zoll noch Pixel, manch einer genießt auch FullHD auf 32 Zoll. Jedem das seine, würde ich sagen. 

4K auf 32 Zoll stemmt einfach noch keine Grafikkarte ordentlich, wenn man die mittlerweile gebotene Hz-Zahl ausreizen will.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> 4K auf 32 Zoll stemmt einfach noch keine Grafikkarte ordentlich, wenn man die mittlerweile gebotene Hz-Zahl ausreizen will.



Äh...Was hat den die Größe des Monitors mit der Auflösung zu tun? 
Gar nichts.....4k stemmt jede Grafikkarte, ist nur die Frage wie viele Fps man braucht.


----------



## HagenStein87 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Äh...Was hat den die Größe des Monitors mit der Auflösung zu tun?
> Gar nichts.....4k stemmt jede Grafikkarte, ist nur die Frage wie viele Fps man braucht.



Jaja ...also ich weiß was er meinte....warum du nicht?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Jaja ...also ich weiß was er meinte....warum du nicht?



Weil viele Karten auch 4k@144fps darstellen können. Von daher ist die Meinung hinter der Umschreibung auch nicht richtig. Es kommt immer auf die Details an....und auf die entsprechenden Spiele. 4k ist ja nur eine Auflösung, wenn man die Details entsprechend einstellt dann schafft man auch mit einer GTX 970 mehr als 70 fps@4k in aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## HagenStein87 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Weil viele Karten auch 4k@144fps darstellen können. Von daher ist die Meinung hinter der Umschreibung auch nicht richtig. Es kommt immer auf die Details an....und auf die entsprechenden Spiele. 4k ist ja nur eine Auflösung, wenn man die Details entsprechend einstellt dann schafft man auch mit einer GTX 970 mehr als 70 fps@4k in aktuellen Spielen.



Wow...das macht Sinn... Aber das du dir das so drehst das es passt ist dir klar? Und das sowas niemand macht auch? Wenn er sagt 144hz in 4k dann auch an die 144fps auf höchster Stufe..


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Wow...das macht Sinn... Aber das du dir das so drehst das es passt ist dir klar? Und das sowas niemand macht auch? Wenn er sagt 144hz in 4k dann auch an die 144fps auf höchster Stufe..



So isses. 
Wenn ich auf niedrigen Einstellungen spiele, macht doch 4K nicht wirklich viel Sinn, oder? Dann doch lieber WQHD auf 27/32 Zoll und dann mit ordentlichen Einstellungen - wenn die Texturen mies aufgelöst sind, bringt mir die hohe Pixelzahl auf die Größe des Monitors ja auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## HagenStein87 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Genau...und mit der Zoll Zahl meinst du sicherlich die Pixeldichte  ich find 2560 x 1440  auf 31,5" mit 144hz und gsync so genial...das da niemals 4k @ 60hz rankommt...erst ab  mit 144hz (ca. Vllt.. jedenfalls über 100hz du weißt schon ^^) allein das Fenster verschieben unter Windows ist so viel geiler.....jedesmal wenn ich TS auf den Seconds Screen schiebe, mit sein 60hz....ist es grausam


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Wow...das macht Sinn... Aber das du dir das so drehst das es passt ist dir klar? Und das sowas niemand macht auch? Wenn er sagt 144hz in 4k dann auch an die 144fps auf höchster Stufe..



Nur das es dafür keinen Anschluss gibt....Displayport 1.4 kann nur 4k@98hz mit 10 bit. 1440p@ 27 zoll finde ich viel schlechter als 4k@65zoll. Klar sind 144hz vile besser als 60 hz aber wenn das Bild schärfer ist, ist das manchmal wichtiger als die 144hz.
Und nebenbei wurde schon viel zu oft gesagt, dass selbst eine Titan x pascal in 1080p mit maximalen Details locker unter 20 fps gebracht werden kann. Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, dass man auch mal ein paar Details runterdrehen muss. Außerdem möchte der TE 144fps in wqhd. 
Das ist mit hohen Details und einer gtx 1070 in einigen Spielen möglich. Stabile 144fps sind zwar nicht möglich aber mehr als 70 wird man schon erreichen, wenn man die Details dementsprechend einstellt.


----------



## HagenStein87 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

*sinnvoll höchste Stufe!
Besser so? 
Mit ist klar das man kein AA Brauch oder sonstigen Post AA...bei 4k..
Sprich: Es ist wie mit Frauen, Mann muss wissen an welchen Reglern man dreht!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> So isses.
> wenn die Texturen mies aufgelöst sind, bringt mir die hohe Pixelzahl auf die Größe des Monitors ja auch nicht wirklich viel.



Nur das Texturen keine Leistung kosten sondern nur VRam.
Also die können immer auf Ultra/Hoch bleiben und somit hat man ein deutlichen detail/Schärfevorteil ggü. FullHD und WQHD.
Nicht zu vergessen das es sogut wie keine Treppchen mehr gibt egal ob auf low oder ultra..

Die meisten plappern nur nach und hatten noch nie 4K weils ja keine GPU dafür gibt.

Und für WQHD und 144Hz musste genauso viel Leistung opfern um weitens gehend 144FPS zu haben  wie für 4K und 60Hz.


----------



## JaXoN4585 (27. November 2018)

*AW: Suche einen WQHD Monitor mit VA oder IPS Panel für´s Gaming *

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten und Tipps. 

Ich habe mich jetzt für den nagelneuen ASUS VG279Q entschieden. Der hat zwar nur FULL HD , aber dafür ein IPS Panel mit 144 HZ !!! Diese Kombination ist sehr selten und mit WQHD kommt man nur sehr schwer auf 144 HZ auf Ultra Grafik Settings !!!

ASUS VG279Q ab €' '399 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Der Monitor ist aber leider noch nicht verfügbar ... 

Habe ich mich richtig entschieden? Was meint ihr

Lg und danke im voraus!


----------

